# lets see those duck dogs



## black an tan man (Nov 18, 2011)

ill post pics when i get them up so some time tonight


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 18, 2011)

moose


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 18, 2011)

Rocko


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 18, 2011)

This is Rock...Tomorrow will be his first duck hunt.:trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## jamo76 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mattie*

This is Mattie, my hundred dollar champ. If we get to hunt this will be her tenth season and still hits the water just as hard. This will probably be her last season. Her body just wont keep up with her will. Best dog I have ever had. I dont think I will ever have another one like her. Thanks for looking.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

jamo76 said:


> This is Mattie, my hundred dollar champ. If we get to hunt this will be her tenth season and still hits the water just as hard. This will probably be her last season. Her body just wont keep up with her will. Best dog I have ever had. I dont think I will ever have another one like her. Thanks for looking.


 

BEAUTIFUL dog Jamo   I know that feelin they give their all and never look back Had to put my Macey down this summer and she was the same way she could hardly walk but take her hunting and she would give it her all 


Now for my new buddy Chase 1-1/2 yo and havin learned from Macey he's got it and lookin GOOD


----------



## Raf Salazar (Nov 18, 2011)

Hank "the Tank"....this will be his 2nd season...most reliable hunting buddy i know!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

GUYS THESE ARE SOME GOOD LOOKIN DOGS 


You can pay big bucks for a dog but no amount of money will make his/her tail wag or want to just work for ya   That just comes from his/her love for their job and their love for you


----------



## coyota (Nov 18, 2011)

Great shots of some really dedicated duck hunters!(I don't usually post here but when I saw the title, I had to check it out.) 

Here is Ruthie-she is 11 and has a bad heart, but this has been a great season for her and I am lucky to have been along for the ride...........


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 18, 2011)

Awwwww, these are some great looking dogs with jobs! 
Congrats to all of you for giving a dog a job and getting a great companion in return.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 18, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Rocko



Rocko is beautiful and you have some mad photography skills.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

coyota said:


> Great shots of some really dedicated duck hunters!(I don't usually post here but when I saw the title, I had to check it out.)
> 
> Here is Ruthie-she is 11 and has a bad heart, but this has been a great season for her and I am lucky to have been along for the ride...........


 
Coyota that pic just had to make me look back and find one of Macey I miss her a lot but i hope Chase will continue on and keep her legacey going. A lot of dog people love their dogs but it's real hard to beat the love of a duck hunter and his/her best bud that drives thru the thick and thin to fetch that bird up for their best bud ( master,freind or what ever you want to call us handlers.friends........) Oh and yea she even had a way of working her way into Rebecca's heart


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 18, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Coyota that pic just had to make me look back and find one of Macey I miss her a lot but i hope Chase will continue on and keep her legacey going. A lot of dog people love their dogs but it's real hard to beat the love of a duck hunter and his/her best bud that drives thru the thick and thin to fetch that bird up for their best bud ( master,freind or what ever you want to call us handlers.friends........) Oh and yea she even had a way of working her way into Rebecca's heart



Wow she is beautiful!! 
Sorry for your loss of a great friend!
Sounds like you and Chase though are making her proud!


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 18, 2011)

Decoy (We call him Deke)

7 months


----------



## JNW (Nov 18, 2011)

You all have very beautiful dogs....except B.Hud's....  Nah, can't wait for this weekend buddy!

Anyway, here is Cabela.  I'm so obsessed it's not even funny.


----------



## coyota (Nov 18, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Coyota that pic just had to make me look back and find one of Macey I miss her a lot but i hope Chase will continue on and keep her legacey going. A lot of dog people love their dogs but it's real hard to beat the love of a duck hunter and his/her best bud that drives thru the thick and thin to fetch that bird up for their best bud ( master,freind or what ever you want to call us handlers.friends........) Oh and yea she even had a way of working her way into Rebecca's heart


She looks like a sweetheart-and an icebreaker! Friends that will go get your birds for you where the water is deep and cold are always gone too soon.


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 18, 2011)

Crackhead on a gadwall day


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 18, 2011)

JNW said:


> You all have very beautiful dogs....except B.Hud's....



thanks richard cranium


----------



## JNW (Nov 18, 2011)

B.Hud said:


> thanks richard cranium


  haha, that's awesome!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

cradams10 said:


> how do you post pics in message body?


 

cradams I don't know if it's the easest way but I size down my pics to 800x whatever and put it in a folder on my desktop then when I make the post if you look down aways you'll see "Manage Attachments" hit that then browes find your folder then the pic hit upload and wait when it's done up loading hit sumit and it should be there .
Help this helps 
Mike


----------



## john.lee (Nov 18, 2011)

DRAKE. Ready for his first season.  10 months olf


----------



## gsubo (Nov 18, 2011)

Heres my BLM Tripp after a good little hunt last year. He'll be 2 next month.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

More good shots folks 



cradams10 said:


> Decoy (We call him Deke)
> 
> 7 months


 
Nice job CR  deke looks READY


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 18, 2011)

gsubo said:


> Heres my BLM Tripp after a good little hunt last year. He'll be 2 next month.


 

" Oh come on dad let's get some more!" 

Tripp's a good lookin dog


----------



## justinkm (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drake*

drake


----------



## moto142 (Nov 19, 2011)

my dog Bud


----------



## Scottyhardison (Nov 19, 2011)

*Gannon*

Gannon my two year old. Look close he blends so well with his surroundings he almost disapears.


----------



## RockyS (Nov 19, 2011)

Scotty, that last picture is awesome.  I love that action shot


----------



## coyota (Nov 19, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Gannon my two year old. Look close he blends so well with his surroundings he almost disapears.



Snow Camo-I love it!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Nov 19, 2011)

RockyS said:


> Scotty, that last picture is awesome.  I love that action shot



I can't take credit for that one Jerry Russell took that photo.


----------



## Scott R (Nov 19, 2011)

Here'a my brothers' 2 dogs.  This was Susie's...the chocolate...last season.  He had to put her down this past spring.  Milly...the black was 5 months in this pic.






This is my crackhead.  Gotta love her.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Nov 19, 2011)

Briar at about 7 months this morning


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Nov 19, 2011)

zoe


----------



## NGaHunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's Dio last year in Mississippi


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 19, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> More good shots folks
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job CR  deke looks READY



Thanks man, I've been working hard with him. He's far from flawless but I think he's ready to work!


----------



## Grebe (Nov 21, 2011)

Boca is 9 months in last and most recent picture he had a great dove season and will be with me in the woodie hole Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 21, 2011)

This is Stonewall


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 21, 2011)

*Shelby on the river*

7 Month old BLM. Had some trouble this weekend with gun shyness...caught me totally off guard. I guess it is back to square 1 with him. We did have something destroy a decoy on the river this weekend too...I am guessing it was a gator.


----------



## huntinball1313 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Briley*

This is my favorite hunting buddy, Briley. She is almost 2 and this is her first duck season. This was this Sunday morning. Her first true hunting retrieve.


----------



## bwood2006 (Nov 21, 2011)

My Drahthaar Riley...


----------



## jharrell (Nov 22, 2011)

Moto142 I think I may be about to pick up a puppy off of your dog. Bout to be on the way to meet Mr. Ralph Richardson to pick up a little black male. Cant wait to get him.


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 22, 2011)

*very cool*

now that is a cool looking dog right there.





bwood2006 said:


> My Drahthaar Riley...


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 22, 2011)

DvilleDawn said:


> Rocko is beautiful and you have some mad photography skills.



Thanks. Those black dogs are very difficult to photograph and when they are hard chargers, it is REALLY tough. Rocko redefines the word fast when it comes to getting after a bird.
That mongrel of mine can really strike a pose when a camera is around. Here are a couple more when he was just working.


----------



## white lab (Nov 22, 2011)

My best girl  Dakota Jo's Give Me Liberty  but I just call her Libby  can't want to see retriever that 1st duck


----------



## gottohunt (Nov 22, 2011)

Oconee River Georgia Girl


----------



## DawgMedic (Nov 22, 2011)

*Dixie*

Here is our girl Dixie... she is a part of our family!!


----------



## DawgMedic (Nov 22, 2011)

*Two more of Dixie*

Playing at the lake on the boat during the summer... and playing with the family in the snow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2011)

Stuck at work,only pic I have here , of my Suzie Q Sweetness in my avatar, chilling at home in my office.


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Cheyenne 3 yrs old and Lola 8 months old*

Cheyenne my 3 year old lab and the new addition (my girl friends) Lola 8 months old. Cheyenne does everything I ask of her. Not so much yet of the pup but she does love to retrieve my decoys.


----------



## jccarr01 (Nov 22, 2011)

Jet in Arkansas this year on opening weekend!


----------



## meandmydog (Nov 22, 2011)

*My friends and my dog*

My dog Buck


----------



## Perkins (Nov 24, 2011)

jamo76 said:


> This is Mattie, my hundred dollar champ. If we get to hunt this will be her tenth season and still hits the water just as hard. This will probably be her last season. Her body just wont keep up with her will. Best dog I have ever had. I dont think I will ever have another one like her. Thanks for looking.



Awesome pics! you can see the fire in her eyes. she looks like she would stop at nothing.


----------



## mattdavis (Nov 24, 2011)

Tank


----------



## gwt11 (Dec 17, 2012)

jake and my son ryan


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Dec 27, 2012)

Cowboy


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

See Avatar 

Hunter 2 1/2


----------



## bigd446 (Dec 28, 2012)

Belle in the pit and in the timbre.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ellie after her second hunt. Got every duck we shot since shes been hunting and Steadies through all the shooting. And I trained her myself. Shes just over a year old now. Nothing like the satisfaction of watching all that hard work and training pay off when she comes out of a blind retrieve with a greenhead!


----------



## pilar1899 (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Fat Albert (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## DuckArrow (Jan 7, 2013)

Texas (Tex), my 4 yr old Lab.  Top pic, Took this pic Saturday morning, believe he has out grown that vest. Bottom pic taken when he was 2yrs old.


----------



## sadler2 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Bella*

My BLF Bella (have thought of good register name yet) at 7 months old. She is shaping up to be the best dog i have ever had.


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 7, 2013)

Buster is my German Shorthair in a duck blind and after a day of duck hunting followed by hunting truly wild bobwhite quail.  During that time he caught and killed a small piglet after busting up a herd of wild pigs.


----------



## yellowfin (Jan 8, 2013)

Gauge


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 11, 2013)

My 10 week old GSP/Lab. His name is Waylon.


----------



## troutsniper (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome pictures.  You should all be proud.


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 12, 2013)

General Beauregard's Finest Hour ! Or Beau for short. Just picked my little guy up today.


----------



## jharrell (Jan 13, 2013)

My man Cotton. He is 15 months old. Its his first season on ducks or dove.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 13, 2013)

Beaverpond Brodie, ten years old and still picking up birds. Years of work have caught up with him. Hips are bad and his health is fading. Hunted him last 2 days and he can barely stand. He still wants to go and I will take him till he can't.


----------

